# Skillselect document submission



## ivn490 (Sep 10, 2012)

After receiving the invite, I have filled up the visa application and have saved it. I went up to the last page where it shows me the payment screen to make the payment for the visa. But throughout this whole process, I did not see where we need to submit our documents? Has anyone worked with this new process and be able to comment here. 

Do we get a documents checklist after the payment is made? Do we then need to upload the documents into skillselect or send it as hard copies to Australia? 

Please advise.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

ivn490 said:


> After receiving the invite, I have filled up the visa application and have saved it. I went up to the last page where it shows me the payment screen to make the payment for the visa. But throughout this whole process, I did not see where we need to submit our documents? Has anyone worked with this new process and be able to comment here.
> 
> Do we get a documents checklist after the payment is made? Do we then need to upload the documents into skillselect or send it as hard copies to Australia?
> 
> Please advise.


Hi ivn,

Once you pay the visa charges then you will be able to upload all your documents...You will get a months time i suppose to submit all your documents
All the best for your visa 

Also please add your details to this doc if your visa is 189
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## ivn490 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am currently outside of my home country so having difficulties collecting documents so am thinking of first arranging for all the documents and then later submit the visa application in a few days time. I anyways have 60 days of time to do it. 

By the way: Is this the police clearance certificate? 
You and certain dependent family members listed on your application must 
meet character requirements and provide the results of character checks.


I updated my details on the excel, will keep updating them as and when my case progresses.


----------



## Pattyp (Jul 24, 2012)

The documents must be uploaded online. When you log-in with your TRN and password, you should see on your right hand side a button to click to upload your documents. I uploaded my documents within a day after the payment. Then, the button disappeared after that. I don't know if this happens with others or not.


----------



## ElKay (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi All,

I started to filling the visa application for 189 after receiving the invitation. Got trouble filling details about my current employment. It is instructed that the end date should be blank for the current employment. However I'm getting an error message if I leave the end date blank and cannot proceed.

Did anyone else got the same issue? I've send a mail to the technical support as well but they yet to reply. Thanks.


----------



## simkoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi 

Can i upload scans of the original documents instead of certified copies of the originals, i am bit confused as every document is asking for certified copies of the original on DIAC guides, Any help ?


----------



## simkoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Can i upload scans of the original documents instead of certified copies of the originals, i am bit confused as i am going through the DIAC guides, it says certified copies of the original documents Any help ?

Secondly, my partner skill assessment has expired , shall i lodge my application with previous one or shall i go for revalidation first and then apply ?


----------



## ivn490 (Sep 10, 2012)

You need to submit all certified (attested as true copies with relevant authority) and then submit their scanned copies. 

If partner skills are expired, you need to get it revalidated before you could use them again. And since you already had them in the past, it should be a easy task to get it done one more time.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

simkoo said:


> Can i upload scans of the original documents instead of certified copies of the originals, i am bit confused as i am going through the DIAC guides, it says certified copies of the original documents Any help ?
> 
> Secondly, my partner skill assessment has expired , shall i lodge my application with previous one or shall i go for revalidation first and then apply ?


DIac prefers scanned copy of the originals, unless they are black and white then u need to certify the copy
If all your documents are colored then no need to certify any copy, just scan and upload them


----------



## ivn490 (Sep 10, 2012)

I had submitted color scans but was asked again to submit certified copies. So its better to do it the first time rather than causing the later delay. My 2 cents.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

ivn490 said:


> I had submitted color scans but was asked again to submit certified copies. So its better to do it the first time rather than causing the later delay. My 2 cents.


Hi Ivan,

Who asked you to submit certified copy when u submitted colored scan ??
Did the CO ask you ??
Coz colored documents are more than enough


----------



## ivn490 (Sep 10, 2012)

The CO. I asked him the same question but I was asked to submit the certified copies.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

ivn490 said:


> The CO. I asked him the same question but I was asked to submit the certified copies.


Hey ivn,

When did you lodge your application ???
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0
You haven't updated ur details ??
Also a CO has been appointed...WOW
can u please update my friend 
Coz i also lodged my application last friday


----------



## simkoo (Sep 24, 2012)

*Using multiple credit cards*

Can i use multiple credit cards to make an visa application payment , i don't have enough limit on a single credit card, any help?


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

simkoo said:


> Can i use multiple credit cards to make an visa application payment , i don't have enough limit on a single credit card, any help?


You cant use multiple CC...


----------



## simkoo (Sep 24, 2012)

*Seriously concerned on Justfication..Please help??*

I have a serious question to put up so I would request seniors to please get me out of this confusion 

I am Software developer and working in the industry for almost 10 years now. Back in 2004 I joined a company as a software developer while i was also applying for study in UK. Right after 2 weeks of my joining I got the study visa for UK so i apologized to my company for wasting their time on hiring process because i wasn't sure about the visa at that time but eventually I got it. 

They offered me to still work for them as an offshore developer while studying and i agreed then i came back on my father's funeral in Dec 2006 and never went back due to some family circumstances and joined the same company as senior software developer.

My experience letter was only showing the joining date of 2004 till Oct 2008, this letter was like a normal letter not mentioning anything about my offshore work or appointment as an offshore developer and I didn't even bother nor even thought about how is this going to be justified to DIAC and sent it to ACS and got positive assessment

Now what should i do ? How justify it to DIAC ? shall i get another letter from my employer stating every single bit if yes so what about previous letter i sent to ACS ? Will DIAC going to believe ? Need to sort this out...Please help


----------



## pak (Aug 29, 2012)

*Documents uploading*

hello everyone,
my invitation is going to expire on 19th april. if i pay the application fee after filling in the details required to reach that step, will there still be an additional one month time for the uploading of documents? anyone with this experience please help..


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

pak said:


> hello everyone,
> my invitation is going to expire on 19th april. if i pay the application fee after filling in the details required to reach that step, will there still be an additional one month time for the uploading of documents? anyone with this experience please help..


I don't think they give u an exact one month or a time limit, but yes, once u fill in the details, make the payment snd submit ur application, it will be considered as submitted and u will have time to upload ur documents. 
We did the payment on march 16th and then submitted some of the docs on march 25th and are slowly submitting each document as we prepare it. Like we will upload our National ID cards tonight.
So yeah, make the payment before ur invitation expires. U will get plenty of time before u get a CO and u can upload documents then.
Hope this helps!


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> I don't think they give u an exact one month or a time limit, but yes, once u fill in the details, make the payment snd submit ur application, it will be considered as submitted and u will have time to upload ur documents.
> We did the payment on march 16th and then submitted some of the docs on march 25th and are slowly submitting each document as we prepare it. Like we will upload our National ID cards tonight.
> So yeah, make the payment before ur invitation expires. U will get plenty of time before u get a CO and u can upload documents then.
> Hope this helps!



Nice can any one tell I am in little trouble. I have receive the TRN number but did not applied and paid. I have just applied for the the passport of the dependents they give me 1 month time for passport receive but I am afraid that the passport were not being build in time in previously. If in case i do not get the passport on the time can i fill the wrong information for passports on the dependent section ? or can i select 'NO' option for the family members ?

I am hoping best that I ll receive the passport but i want to discuss this in advance as passport making scandal is going on in our country.


----------



## Sudipa G (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi All, I am about to submit my documents for Visa 189....can anyone tell me how can i get my documents certified? I mean who can certify my documents? Can a medical practitioner certify my documents?


----------



## Sudipa G (Oct 19, 2015)

And also, do I need to upload medical results? Or will it be transferred to the embassy? Because immiaccount does not show any attached document, only shows "health clearance provided, no action required"....


----------

